# Can't find any DIY Unflavored Nicotine liquid



## Kent (2/1/19)

Hi there, I've been looking all over the website and I can't seem to find any DIY unflavored nicotine liquid anywhere on the site. A lot of competitors sell a nice 30ml of 36mg Nicotine at around R120 and I make great use of this since I enjoy plain unflavored nicotine and get tired of flavors very often. Yes I do have to dilute it with glycerin but it's a very cost effective way for me to afford vaping. Are there any similar products on the website or am I just not seeing them?


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

Kent said:


> Hi there, I've been looking all over the website and I can't seem to find any DIY unflavored nicotine liquid anywhere on the site. A lot of competitors sell a nice 30ml of 36mg Nicotine at around R120 and I make great use of this since I enjoy plain unflavored nicotine and get tired of flavors very often. Yes I do have to dilute it with glycerin but it's a very cost effective way for me to afford vaping. Are there any similar products on the website or am I just not seeing them?



Hi @Kent
I dont think VapeKing sells DIY nicotine

Take a look at one of the DIY focused vendors:
https://blckvapour.co.za/products/nicotine
BLCK have several types.
100ml of 36mg is about R165

Or you can look at Valleyvapour.co.za - they are based in CT

I have bought from both of them and both are good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kent (2/1/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Kent
> I dont think VapeKing sells DIY nicotine
> 
> Take a look at one of the DIY focused vendors:
> ...


I had to edit your quote because the system wouldn't let me post without removing the url's.
Thanks, I was actually just looking BLCK up now, wow those are some amazing prices for nicotine. One R100 bottle will last me 6 months easily. I was hoping I'd be able to place an order for it through VapeKing since I'm considering making a purchase there already; would have been super convenient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

Kent said:


> I had to edit your quote because the system wouldn't let me post without removing the url's.
> Thanks, I was actually just looking BLCK up now, wow those are some amazing prices for nicotine. One R100 bottle will last me 6 months easily. I was hoping I'd be able to place an order for it through VapeKing since I'm considering making a purchase there already; would have been super convenient.



Ya, I hear you
Maybe just check with VK but I doubt they sell nicotine

Enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------

